# السدادات الاسمنتية المستخدمة فى الحفر cmt plug



## محمود على أحمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا عرض تقديمى عن السدادات الاسمنتية المستخدمة فى الحفر cmt plug
يشمل الطرق المستخدة فى عملها ولاحتياطات الازمة لها وأسباب عطبها (failure reason )


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (10 يونيو 2008)

ارجو ملف عن Well Service


----------



## احمد العروشي (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 

ياريت تتأكد من الملفات المرفقه 
لا ادري هل السبب مني او ان الموضوع لم يتم وضعه


وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم..


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المكاشفي ابوعمر (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور كتير


----------



## white hawk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rezhwan84 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي


----------

